# Bulkhead Bite



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Went and caught a few netFulls of shad this morning. Theyre not thick yet like they will be but still plenty. Ended up catching 8 nice cats this morning. Bite didnâ€™t last long.
Should be heating up soon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Good job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Good to meet you yesterday Little Mac!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Cats!
Conroe or Livingston?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Thatâ€™s the way to make it happen.


Good fishing to all!


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

KevBow said:


> Good to meet you yesterday Little Mac!


Same here KevBow. Hope you got your boat lined out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. Fish were at Livingston. Pretty much only place I freshwater fish. Dropped boat off at shop and gonna let them tell me how much I owe them !


----------



## McSpoon (May 18, 2016)

KevBow, I saw you at the ramp but by the time I got my boat ready to go you had pulled away, hope to meet you next time, good luck at the boat shop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Definitely Mcspoon. Iâ€™m always down there fishing when I can get away from work!


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Nice going Kev


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks DBull


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Inspired by your post I gave the bulkhead a try yesterday and even being late I was able to catch four blues one honker two middle size and one small keeper before they left.








The 23 mph nw wind kept me off the water today but I did go and toss a cast net to see if the shad came in.
They did and were thick. I hope the coming night cool temps donâ€™t put them off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

shadslinger said:


> Inspired by your post I gave the bulkhead a try yesterday and even being late I was able to catch four blues one honker two middle size and one small keeper before they left.
> View attachment 4161490
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great report Loy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Way to go Loy. I think the cool nights will be ok as long as we can get up in the 80â€™s during days upcoming


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Only one cat on the south end this morning. Several big drum that put up a good fight.
Maybe tomorrow the cats will bounce back.
Shad showed up right at dawn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

I think this weekend is gonna start off the bulkhead bite! Yâ€™all go get em while I work and let me know how it goes


----------



## dbullard1 (Jun 29, 2016)

Slow Saturday few shad coming in , we had to work for a dozen eaters.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dewayne and I gave a good try up the lake a ways yesterday, but like he said we only managed a dozen eaters.
trapperjon and I gave it a good try on the south end this morning and only managed one good cat and a load of big drum.
We kept the big bull gou for a Filipino friend. I had asked if there was an upper size limit to the drum she wanted, and I was informed that are no upper/lower limits to a fish as viewed from a Filipino.

The drum are thick the last few days, a good sign the cat fish are about to blow it up. The shad were really thick on the bulkhead out to about 6 feet or more from the bank this morning at about sun up.

Yesterday's and today's catches.


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

Red & I went Sunday morning to try for some cats. We didnâ€™t even have many shad @ the boat ramp this morning. The shad were pretty thick Saturday morning though. We only managed 2 small cats & 2 goos that weâ€™re about 4-5 lbs. & that was it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice gou, I like the small ones. I'm still on the hunt for a truly big one. About 12 lbs or so is my largest, looking for one over 20, Texas record is 44 lb.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Dale I had a customer on a catfish drifting trip who hooked up with what we thought was going be a 40 pound catfish. Turned out to be the biggest drum I have ever seen and weighed 22#.
It was very powerful and hard fighting.
I believe the Filipino pickles the big ones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Reminds me of a drum story
Behind the dam maybe 20 of us are anchored right next to each other slaying the crappie. We had 50WB at 9am and 50 crappie in the box to end the day. About every 10min one of the 20 boats would hook a massive drum on a crappie pole and jig. A lot of mayhem and fun in small quarters. Everyone had a great time! Not sure how big they were but big.

My nephew is coming this weekend. Never really tried the catfish bite but I may join you. Lake Conroe is getting to be a no fisher person lake. Jet flees everywhere.


----------

